# outcast spring sale



## bassn8ed (Sep 19, 2009)

When is it?


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Outcat Sring Sale*

The dates are March 5-8. We will open as usual at 4am on Thursday March 5th. WE are making great buys every week. Trying to top last years sale. See you there.


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Spring sale*

I am headed to another buying show for the sale. Is there anything that you guys want me to look for that we have either had before or new items you have wanted us to have. Please keep it clean.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Are yall going to have the box of broken shimano or any other decent reels like last spring sale?


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

If you come across some good deals on tree stands that would be cool. Most of my stands were purchased from you. But don't tell my better half how many I actually have. Gonna need a few more.


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Millennium Tree stands please


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

MikeG said:


> Millennium Tree stands please


 bingo. Best hang on EVER.


----------



## Comfortably Numb (Oct 1, 2007)

One year there was a good selection of black powder supplies. Not sure how much of it yall were able to move, but I stocked up for sure. Just now needing to restock.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Small and medium kahl hooks, and the aforementioned tire kit


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Terminal tackle! I always stock up on owner mutu light circle hooks at your sale. The seaquar floro too...15 - 30 lb is great!

*Sent from my SCH-I545 using Forum Fiend v1.3.*


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Oh...and one lure I've found in your boxes and haven't seen much of last couple years. Cotton Cordell Grappler Shads! I bought a couple one year and they are fantastic! The next year I bought all I could find and I haven't seen them since. Only one is left in my arsenal now...the rest have been torn slap up by fish.

*Sent from my SCH-I545 using Forum Fiend v1.3.*


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Vertical jigs. kite balloons would be nice as well.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I won't be able to make it this year (work) but I always stock up on terminal tackle can never have to many hooks swivels and flouro as I am sure you know


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Spring Sale*

I will have lots of terminal tackle. The black powder supplies were leftover from our hunting department. That is all gone now. I will be ordering the tree stands like before including the Milleniums but they will not be here until our Fall sale in August. Just made some awesome deals on Mirrolures,Yozuri Crystal Minnows and Pins minnows. Several thousand of each. Also a killer deal on the Penn Battles both the old models and the new Battle II's.


----------



## bamacpa (Nov 8, 2013)

I know this is a long shot, but Quantum reels would be nice.


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

Will there be any deals on Penn Spinfishers or 706Z?


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*I'll be looking for a Jinkai Crimper*

I think it's the 3c model. Maybe some other things just to keep it under a few hundred.........maybe not....more


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Happy birthday to me! This is going to drive the wife crazy!


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Spring Sale*

Yes we will have all sorts of Penn reels on sale. The Jinkai crimpers will be on sale inside the store. Not enough demand on them to make a large purchase for outside.


----------



## Richard J. (Jun 7, 2010)

I just can't wait to go. Need a couple of rods and everything else. Wife just thinks I am crazy. Says you can only fish with one rod at a time. Then she just laughs. Been married to her for almost 42 years so she knows I am crazy about fishing and hunting.


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

Are the penn torques on sale too?


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Spring sale*

All reels are on sale


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Outcast Spring Sale*

For those of you wanting Millenium stands it looks like I will have them for the spring sale. Limited quantities at a great price. We will have the prices in our ads as we approach the sale.


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Any chance you'll tell us the price for the original battles?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Mirrolures if you see any out there Tommy.


----------



## Mark7 (Sep 6, 2011)

Looking for Doc Goofy Jigs or Silly Willy jigs!


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Spring Sale*

I have not set the prices yet. I will assure you they will be right. Our history at these sales should prove it. I will have about 4000 Mirrolures in stock including the newly re-released 85M which is a great casting lure for tuna, tarpon, kings etc.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

smaller size Z-man plastics.2' grubs,crusteaz,floating worms.Was in the store a few days ago,almost pulled the trigger on a $500.00 shimano surf combo.Will any of those be on sale?


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

If I remember correctly everything in the store will be on sale except for yetis and bge but I could be mistaken


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Oh I have no doubt. I'm out of town, but will have a friend pick up a few for me. I got excited when you said the original battle.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Outcast spring sale*

Yes. Everything is on sale except bait, custom cast nets, reel/Rod repair,green eggs. Please remember that public forums limit my ability to post prices.


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

Last year was the first time I ever went to one and it was amazing and well organized i ended up going the following day again the icing on the cake was the free food so I didn't have to drive 45 home then back I recommend if any of you haven't gone to one your missing out


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Spring sale*

The food will be great and the deals will be even better. I just hope we can get a little work out of Wade.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

outcast said:


> The food will be great and the deals will be even better. I just hope we can get a little work out of Wade.


 
"a little work", that's probably all you'll get. LOL. Just kidding Wade. Always look forward to seeing ya'.

Thanks for the reply on the mirrolures Tommy, long time favorite of mine. Interested in seeing the new model.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey!! I represent that remark!!!


----------



## Gamefish25 (Aug 31, 2012)

feelin' wright said:


> Vertical jigs. kite balloons would be nice as well.


X2 on the vertical jigs


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

What I'm hearing, Penn will be making a strong showing. Lots of combos. Conflict reels as well. More details soon....


----------



## Reel Justice (Apr 22, 2014)

*reels*

Penn 7500lc


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Is it March Yet???


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

free stuff, door prizes, raffle, swag........???



basnbud


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Spring Sale*

Yes free food. Yes I wish it was March. The sale starts three weeks from today. It has been a long winter. If you haven't been in the store in a while you will be surprised. Lots of changes especially with all the marine supplies


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

basnbud said:


> free stuff, door prizes, raffle, swag........???
> 
> 
> 
> basnbud


Never been, huh?


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

outcast said:


> Also a killer deal on the Penn Battles both the old models and the new Battle II's.


yes!


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Hahahahahaha....I'd like some of my money taken as well please.


----------



## Fish_On (Feb 7, 2015)

Custom pier/bridge gaffs...
I need a zeebaas and VS100


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Coming to get jigs. Will you have the diamond and Shimano jigs? Need to buy packs of tremble hooks to replace on all my stretches also or and the rigs that connect the hooks to the lure.


----------



## strongman (May 19, 2011)

Any big circle hooks? 16/0 through 20/0....


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Outcast Spring Sale*

We should have plenty of jigs including Shimano and Diamond jigs plus many more. Yes on large circle hooks. Yes we would love to take your money in return for great deals.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

The wife was wondering about Costas?


----------



## strongman (May 19, 2011)

Do you have any fish finder rail mounting options that would enable me to mount my Lowrance elite 4 HDI on my Hobie pro angler rail?


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Spring Sale*

Unfortunately I do not have much in the way of kayak accessories. Yes we will be doing a great promotion on Costas and also we will be putting all Big Green Egg grills and accessories on sale as well.


----------



## Fish_On (Feb 7, 2015)

outcast said:


> Unfortunately I do not have much in the way of kayak accessories. Yes we will be doing a great promotion on Costas and also we will be putting all Big Green Egg grills and accessories on sale as well.


Put me down for a medium size egg! For sure!

Also... How about pier gaffs?


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Sale*

I would recommend a local welding or fab shop for a top quality pier gaff. I have not had too much luck finding a good and steady source for them. It is way too small of a market to excite the big boys into making them. I will keep looking though.


----------



## goheel (Feb 3, 2011)

Has the food menu been posted yet?


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Will yall have any okuma Cortez?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Spring Sale*

We are working on the food menu. We don't carry Okuma.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

A few givens, (to me). After being at.....well, a bunch of these sales. There will be food for the customers, always is, and it's always good. There will be a massive amount of inventory. There will be a ton of reels, probably 6-7000 rods, a gozillion hooks, lead will be marked right, it will happen rain or shine, there will be mirrolures, gotchas, line, knives, gulps....lots of gulps..., and we will try to make as many happy as possible. Won't make everyone happy, (always gonna be a couple). But, the other 99.89% seem to enjoy it.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Spring sale*

We will have Lucanus jigs


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Good gonna definitely pick up some of the Lucanus jigs


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

outcast said:


> we will have lucanus jigs


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Outcast Spring Sale*

I finished pricing all of the Penn reels tonight. We have more than ever. Sunday will be my Shimano day


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

What's the price on torque 5's?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Reel prices have never been published before the sale. Sorry.....


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm sure it's on here somewhere but what time does it start on thursday?


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

I think it's usually 5 AM

ETA: what he said.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

March 5th-8th. Opens 0400 on the 5th till 8pm, and 6am till 8pm thru the rest of the sale.


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Outcast Spring Sale*

The menu for the sale:
Thursday-Burgers and Dogs
Friday-Shrimp and Crawfish and all the fixins 
Saturday-Pulled pork and Chicken and all the fixins 
Sunday-Red Beans and Rice and Jumbalaya


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

outcast said:


> I finished pricing all of the Penn reels tonight. We have more than ever. Sunday will be my Shimano day


Will you have shimano reel and rods other days or are you saving them all for Sunday?


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Ragon210 said:


> Will you have shimano reel and rods other days or are you saving them all for Sunday?


Pretty sure he's talking about pricing them, yesterday...


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Man, that menu will make you hungry. :thumbsup:


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Spring Sale*

Sorry. That was confusing. We will have Shimano stuff starting day one. I meant that I was pricing the Shimano on Sunday.


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

So you have specific days assigned to what will be on sale??


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Spring Sale*

No. Everything is on sale starting on Thursday. We do not hold stuff out. We do add goods as we make room.


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Road trip from Alabama to Outcast in March. Support those who support us.


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

I will be looking for a pair of the new Salt Life fishing glasses. Will they be on sale and do you have a good selection ?


----------



## Mako221 (Feb 24, 2015)

Can you give me the proper address?


----------



## MCNABB51BOI (Mar 7, 2008)

Outcast trout rods?


----------



## Reel EmergenSea (Jan 31, 2008)

Luhr Jensen crippled herrings
Tsunami split tail minnows
Waxwings


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Just out of curiousity,what ever happened to the little seminar series yall used to have? Always enjoyed the Rozier bros. comedy hour,Badazzchefs cooking instruction class and the rest of the group. Kind of added more to the sale than just going to buy stuff I didn't really need but couldn't afford not to. Just to keep with the rest of this thread,will there be any toe nail clippers at the sale? Dang winter has kept my flip-flops in a warmer spot than on my feet if ya get my drift. :thumbdown:


----------



## Joe_Lee (Feb 23, 2014)

I'm planning to be there, this will be my first year.


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Spring Sale*

We will have a good selection of Salt Life Glasses at great prices plus some models that are going to be blown out at around $60. They are excellent quality glasses. The lenses are made by Zeiss which as you know probably makes the finest optics in the world. Yes we will have our inshore rods available again. We will have Crippled Herring inside but not under the tents. Not sure yet on the Tsunsmi lures that were just mentioned. Yes we will have toe nail clippers. The seminars were great but the attendance dropped over the years so we put the space to a different use. Maybe we can look at bringing them back in the future. Our problem is so much going on in a limited space.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Not to mention the almost 600 more boxes of stuff that came in this week. Gonna be neat to root around in em' and see what all else has shown up! LOL


----------



## rcmay (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm looking for a few spinning jigging rods for a couple of Spheros 12000's, will you have anything that fits that bill for a good deal?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Do you carry the Lethal 100's?


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Spring sale*

Yes we will have plenty of jigging rods and Spheros reels all at awesome deals. Check under the tents for the reps samples. Come early on Thursday for the best selection. No we don't carry the Lethal 100.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Been there once early enough to score a parking place in front of the store  and and saw the staff munching/drinking breakfast goodness. Is the coffee/food available for purchase that early at that hour or bring your own?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Have had donuts and juice and waters the last several years...at 0400 opening morn...


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Spring Sale*

We will have doughnuts and OJ Thursday morning. Bring your reels in now for re-spooling. The line will be deeply discounted. Bring them in and we will strip them and have them filled for you. No wait. Just pick them up during the sale and you will get the sale price.


----------



## boatman (Oct 1, 2007)

Will you have BOUTWELL BAMBOO GIG POLES ?


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Spring Sale*

We have lots of Boutwell poles.


----------



## Snagged (Feb 6, 2013)

Can't wait love this event always the best deals of the year! And I always buy more gear than I need thankx to the wife who fills buckets full " look what I found did you see this " LOL


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

If any are worried about the weather, don't. The tents used now are the good ones with the sides. Little chance of rain right now and chilly, but, hope it's gone by Wednesday night. Come shop with us, we'll keep you dry.


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Spring Sale*

We have been pricing into the very late hours each night. We definitely have more stuff this year than ever. We have listened to your wants snd hopefully you will be pleased. The store looks better than ever. The weather may try to dampen things but as Wade stated earlier we spent the extra money to get the best tents available. The food will be great and the deals even better. See you there.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Before I order online do yall have shimano orca top water


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Im going in for a minor surgery early Friday morning so that means I'm going to have an excused absence from school That day. Good thing because I'm looking forward to some good food!


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Spring Sale*

Yes we have the Shimano Orca both inside and under the tents


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm going to assume that you'll have Trevalas and Paraflex?


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Spring Sale*

Yes we have lots of Trevalas and Paraflex rods. We also just received all of our Outcast custom rods. Our inshore guide series are awesome. Fuji K guides and great blanks. We will be having a great price on our custom jigging rods as well.


----------



## rcmay (Sep 8, 2008)

Any idea on a price range for a decent jigging rod?


----------



## TarponDan (Nov 29, 2011)

Just got back today from spending the winter in New England. A little rain and wind with temps in the 40's will seem like a warm spring day. See you at 0400 Thursday!


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Spring Sale*

Our custom jigging rods will be in the $60-$70 range.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Do you guys have diamond braid for spooling?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Just in case you are coming in from out of town or never been to the store. Here is the address.

* 3520 Barrancas Ave, Pensacola, FL 32507
(850) 457-1450*


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Spring Sale.*

Yes we have Diamond braid.


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Spring Sale*

Well we are almost ready. Just doing a few final preparations. We just added G Loomis rods and Cajun Fryers to the arsenal. The forecast looks a little better. It might rain some in the AM but after that it looks good. We set the tents up so we can have more people under them so the rain should not be an issue. Please remember for those first timers that everything inside the store is on sale as well with the exception of custom cast nets and bait.


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

I noticed you said sunday will be your big Shimano day, but will ya'll have any Shimano Ci4+ 2500 under the tent tomorrow? I'm scared I'll be broke before sunday comes around.


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Spring Sale*

You misunderstood my post. I meant that last Sunday was the day I was pricing the Shimano. All of the reels will be available at 4am in the morning. We will not be holding anything back.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Please, take a minute or three, and read this whole thread. Lots of information that may address your questions before you ask.


----------



## bamacpa (Nov 8, 2013)

I have one of the Outcast custom inshore rods and love it. Mine is a medium power. Will you have any of these in the med heavy range, say 10-20lb or so line rating?


----------



## W69DY (Dec 13, 2014)

Haven't seen anything on yeti coolers, any sale on them ?


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

I don't need anything but I'm sure I could still come down there, check out the new remodel and end up spending some money. Will the Grunden's rain gear be on sale too ?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Hell, I went down there today... only a day early ha ha  still spent 30 bucks....


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Realtor said:


> Hell, I went down there today... only a day early ha ha  still spent 30 bucks....


I almost went the other day when I got to the beach and it was rough.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

First ones in line at 5:15pm.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Why?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Why not?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm drinking beer and he's probably not. I'll see him at four with my biscuit and hot coffee to see how he's doing.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Downtime2 said:


> First ones in line at 5:15pm.


Dedication! I'll be there at 2!


----------



## Wugitus (Oct 16, 2008)

*Line*

Just drove by about 50 peoplke in line !!!


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Wugitus said:


> Just drove by about 50 peoplke in line !!!


 
Yall crazy lol


----------



## goheel (Feb 3, 2011)

Stellas must be on sale for 50 bucks, lol.


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Spring Sale*

I just got home for my couple hours of rest. Yes we will have all of our custom rods available. Yes our coolers are on sale. Yes the Grundens are on sale. I hope to see you there.


----------



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

$10 parking 2 doors down can hold 4-5 trucks. Shoot me a pm.


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Lets rock and roll fellas


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Hate I am missing it


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Shake a leg guys and girls, it is the best sale of the year.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I'll be there about 7:15 somebody save me a parking spot up front.


----------



## strongman (May 19, 2011)

The wife's gonna KILL me later today!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

My personal shopper picked me up a killer snapper combo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reelsharp (May 6, 2014)

Somebody tell me what time does Outcast close tonight please.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Reelsharp said:


> Somebody tell me what time does Outcast close tonight please.


8 pm


----------



## Reelsharp (May 6, 2014)

jcasey said:


> 8 pm


Thank You!


----------



## jman (Oct 5, 2007)

*Worst SALE ever*

I've been to every outcast sale since probably 2003. This sale really wasn't much of a sale. I know prices are going up on everything but not that much. I'm pretty sure a lot of the stuff was cheaper normal price at Academy this year. AJ jigs are normally like 6 dollars and this year they were 9 and 10 dollars for the same ones. There weren't many hooks to choose from but the ones that were there were expensive. Rods were discounted maybe 25% or so. I normally would spend 300 or so dollars without blinking an eye because of how good the deals are. This year i spent 25. The employees had an attitude problem (especially the guy with redish colored hair and a thick beard serving food on Friday). This wasn't my idea of the Outcast Sale. If it's this way next year, it will be my last trip there.

Josh


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Just wanna say Thanks to Tommy and crew!Another great sale and the food was outstanding!Thanks for all you do!


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

Damn Josh,

Sorry for the guy serving you free food after you spent $25 dollars was rude. Man that's got to be tough. I thought the outcast sell was fine. The weather played a major roll in some of the Tent discounted items and the indoor stuff was extremely fair. Boats are expensive, Gas is expensive, Maintenance is expensive, Oil is expensive. Last time I bought A boat or gas or oil or ice, its never on sale. That being said buying terminal tackle at a discounted price is indeed a bonus and it makes the fishing experience less painful on the pocket book. However if your upset about not saving a few dollars on a jig or 10 on a reel twice a year you might need to find a different hobby


----------



## jman (Oct 5, 2007)

Chad,

I could tell you were being sarcastic. Are you a worker or just participant? If you don't work there, perhaps it's none of your business what my opinion is. If you liked the sale that's fine. Everyone is entitled to his/her opinion. I know Tommy and MOST of his crew work very hard to put the sale on and ensure prices are fair. It wasn't just me that had to put up with the attitude of the food worker. More than likely, I won't be back. This sale was a bait and switch.


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

I completely disagree... My favorite lure is normally $9 per... They were being sold for $3.95. That's a steal... I got a Dexter 7" filet knife for $7.50 - again, at least half price. They guys that rang up my items were laughing and joking around. Was as good for me this year as it has been in the past. Spent a little less than $100 and got almost $200 of gear. No way I could ever be unhappy about that


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

*Just a comment.*

lighten up Just a comment. It is true you are entitled to your opinion and when you post it on a public forum, anyone is entitled to comment on it. I spent over a couple of hundred and didn't think some of the stuff was a good as in the past. But I got donuts and orange juice, but no coffee or cheese and egg sandwiches or lobster. I will go again and again until I get it right. ed



jman said:


> Chad,
> 
> I could tell you were being sarcastic. Are you a worker or just participant? If you don't work there, perhaps it's none of your business what my opinion is. If you liked the sale that's fine. Everyone is entitled to his/her opinion. I know Tommy and MOST of his crew work very hard to put the sale on and ensure prices are fair. It wasn't just me that had to put up with the attitude of the food worker. More than likely, I won't be back. This sale was a bait and switch.


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

My apologies for the sarcasm. There is no other bait tackle facility in the area like outcast. Gulf breeze bait and tackle is awful, hotpots is on the beach???, and so forth. No I do not work there.


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

chad403 said:


> My apologies for the sarcasm. There is no other bait tackle facility in the area like outcast. Gulf breeze bait and tackle is awful, hotpots is on the beach???, and so forth. No I do not work there.



Oh hell, you done it now.


But I agree.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

jman said:


> I've been to every outcast sale since probably 2003. This sale really wasn't much of a sale. I know prices are going up on everything but not that much. I'm pretty sure a lot of the stuff was cheaper normal price at Academy this year. AJ jigs are normally like 6 dollars and this year they were 9 and 10 dollars for the same ones. There weren't many hooks to choose from but the ones that were there were expensive. Rods were discounted maybe 25% or so. I normally would spend 300 or so dollars without blinking an eye because of how good the deals are. This year i spent 25. The employees had an attitude problem (especially the guy with redish colored hair and a thick beard serving food on Friday). This wasn't my idea of the Outcast Sale. If it's this way next year, it will be my last trip there.
> 
> Josh


Having read what you posted, I would like a chance to respond. You say the prices were cheaper at Academy. To better serve the public, would you mind letting us in on which ones they were? Or was that just a offhand remark? I did work the sale, as I have for the last 15 years or so. I understand what goes into it. I know the discounts and a good many of the prices and products offhand. I'm sorry if you perceived that 25% off on the rods wasn't good enough. But, I don't expect the man to take a loss just to make one person happy. Would also like to know which AJ jigs you speak of. The hooks (and some other stuff like Shimano) were late due to weather and shipping. That was something nobody could do anything about. Stock was brought out from the store and discounted from regular prices to try to somewhat remedy the situation. Now, alot of the shopping is self service. Specifically what did the employees do to upset you? You can pm me for my phone number, I will gladly listen. You have made some accusations, and I think it only fair that you give us a chance to address the problems rather than come on here and smear a business for trying to do a good thing for the public. Also, how much did that AYCE meal cost? Just curious.....

Wade


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm headed to outcast AGAIN here in about 15 minutes, geeze, this has got to end..... didn't realize I was this far in the hole with stuff.... ha ha


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Outcast Sale*

I am sorry for any problem you may have had with an employee. He is not a full time employee of Outcast but just a friend that helps me during the sale. I will assure you that I will remedy that problem. There is no excuse for someone being rude to any customer. I am aware that we were low on hooks and some terminal tackle but I assure you it was beyond my control. For the first time ever we had shipments delayed due to weather. Actually the shipments showed up today and I had to refuse them. because we don't need to sit on it until the next sale. I am a bit surprised that discounts of 25% or more on durable goods like rods and reels is not appreciated by some but I have learned that there is no way to please everyone. I will assure you that I will always strive to provide the best quality goods at the best prices anywhere. After 28 years of doing this I have made many mistakes and I will probably make more but I really do try and obviously I care or I wouldn't take the time to post a reply. For the rest of you that enjoyed the experience I sincerely thank you for your loyal support and I look forward to being able to service your marine and tackle needs for many years to come. Now lets put these goods to use and catch some fish. Also don't forget the meeting tonight.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm back home now, hey what's another $318.00 among fishin friends!!!! Thanks outcast. As far as the tudy fella, we all have off moments. Don't let a single "moment" spoil you for life....

just got a new rod for the tuna popping thing.... that other thing was far to heavy.... I looked like a body builder when I got home from the rigs.... ha ha


----------



## jman (Oct 5, 2007)

*Last Trip*

As stated before, 2015 was my last trip due to attitude and customer service. I usually go all year without buying tackle until this sale because the deals are so good. The DISCOUNT for this one wasn't much. There are other bait and tackle shops that would love my business like Cast Away/ Dizzy Lizzies/ One Stop/etc. MORE CUSTOMER ORIENTED B&T's!!!!! The responses on here are living proof of why some of the employees have an attitude now.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

jman said:


> As stated before, 2015 was my last trip due to attitude and customer service. I usually go all year without buying tackle until this sale because the deals are so good. The DISCOUNT for this one wasn't much. There are other bait and tackle shops that would love my business like Cast Away/ Dizzy Lizzies/ One Stop/etc. MORE CUSTOMER ORIENTED B&T's!!!!! The responses on here are living proof of why some of the employees have an attitude now.


I'm in no way affiliated with Outcast but if it was my business I would be glad that you decided to take your business else where. Two people are trying to make it right with you and explain the situation, including the owner, yet it's obvious you have no intent to do anything except complain. If It was me I'd offer my input to help the customer service of a business in the future instead of pouting and taking your ball else where.


----------



## frog03 (Aug 8, 2011)

Not sure what you saw but the deals were great tommy and his crew were great very friendly and helpfully meet all my needs where else can you get good deals and free food


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

“You can please some of the people all of the time, 
you can please all of the people some of the time, 
but you can’t please all of the people all of the time”.”


― John Lydgate 
c. 1370 – c. 1451


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Hey Outcast,
Thank You one and all.
I've enjoyed attending these since 2008, and it is always a fun EVENT !
Already looking forward to next year.


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

*I* had great service and noticed the friendly people helping. I know that if I had to put up with that many people, there would be a lot more complaints!!


----------



## TarponDan (Nov 29, 2011)

Having been to quite a few Outcast sales, this one was great as usual, and the free food was delicious (Where else do they feed you for shopping at their store?). Sure, there were circumstances beyond their control which prevented some merchandise from arriving, but there was a lot of nice stuff at great prices. As noted in a different thread, I had to dig through the boxes to find some of the hidden gems. 

I got a couple of nice reels, and saw a lot of rods discounted 40% or more (bought a couple, too). I got enough hooks for several seasons, and found some Owner trebles for my homemade jigs. 

Thanks to Tommy and his crew for a great sale.


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

jman said:


> As stated before, 2015 was my last trip due to attitude and customer service. I usually go all year without buying tackle until this sale because the deals are so good. The DISCOUNT for this one wasn't much. There are other bait and tackle shops that would love my business like Cast Away/ Dizzy Lizzies/ One Stop/etc. MORE CUSTOMER ORIENTED B&T's!!!!! The responses on here are living proof of why some of the employees have an attitude now.


So I gather:
-A guy was rude because he was serving free food to people who bought and DID not buy anything.
-Never do business again because the temp was rude serving free food.
-Never do business again because the deals were not what you expected this year?
-Other tackle shops have better deals, better people, and free food.

Ok got it..


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

I've been going to every sale almost everyday they have had it for years. The few years before I could drive I would save all my money and would walk over a mile down the street, early in the morning to go to it, rain or shine.

This sale wasn't the best due to selection but there were still great deals all around. The boys at outcast did everything they could do to make it as best they could. I have never received bad service by outcast and they are always friendly and helpful. There is only a few tackle shops that I go to and outcast is at the top of the list.

Thanks for the great sale!


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

I felt like the deals I got were pretty significant and I saw some that were for sure deep discounts. Plus, how fun is it to go rooting thru all kinds of gear to find great deals. 

If you question Outcast's customer service, I bought a Cobia rod LAST YEAR and decided a couple weeks ago a smaller butt cap would serve me better. They replaced it FOR FREE without any hassle at all. I thank them for putting on the awesome sale and I look forward to it every year.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

I try and go every year. For me it is mostly for the event and to hi to whoever I happen to see there. I bought $100 or so in terminal tackle including a couple of Dexter Russells, had a nice plate of food, saw some people I knew, and shopped around for a bit. I'd call that a good afternoon.


----------



## goheel (Feb 3, 2011)

Just saw Tommy at my workplace tonight. He told me he had to refuse 2 truck-full of stuff because they're late. I told him it just mean I'll have more money to spend on the fall sale.


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Spring Sale*

Thank you all for the nice comments. They keep me motivated to make each sale the best I can. I will always listen to your comments and take actions to right any wrongs or mistakes we make.


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

I wasn't able to make it this year, and still saved a ton of money. Had a buddy grab me some things. I'm sure you realize you can't make everyone happy; but yall damn sure do a good job of pissing off a lot of wives. As a tackle shop, that's a good thing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Tommy, you are truly a class act and you know how to run a business. Keep it up. Seriously, last year I spent almost $400. This year only about $65. But ONLY because I just bought a dive computer and a new bottom machine and the piggy is getting low. But as stated, it is as much a social event as it is a buying event. Every time I go I buy and every time I go I meet up with friends. It is a win/win. And AYCE shrimp and Crawfish? Dang. Who does that? Oh yeah, Outcast does.


----------



## Cobiacatcher (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for putting on another sale Tommy and the Outcast crew. No complaints here.. Understandably you can not control the weather, but there was something for everyone at the sale. Thanks agian and looking forward to the fall sale..


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Agreed, anyone that complains really needs to reevaluate themselves. You will never find deals like this anywhere else. Thank you for doing this every year! It's like a big treasure hunt for the wives lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ Hooker (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for putting on these events. We greatly appreciate and look forward to these sales. I had a blast. Again, thank you.


----------



## ABC (Apr 20, 2008)

TJ Hooker said:


> Thanks for putting on these events. We greatly appreciate and look forward to these sales. I had a blast. Again, thank you.


X2:thumbsup:


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Tommy and the Outcast crew,

Thank you for all that you do for the local fishing community. The Spring Sale is an awesome event and I look forward to it every year.

David


----------

